# walks, off leash



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We go for long walks almost daily, while Sam is free to roam ahead, sometimes we need structure for safety reasons ... This way we're always off leash. 

Am I doing it right? 

Oh, no buttons are pushed so no need to worry. Boy responds to the sound of my voice and signals we practiced. I have a hand signal for when to walk on my left side and one for the right.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nearly Perfect

were you adding or taking a ear? ;D

and these days just like the" Doc"

Men are clean"

all of it

Asians love me long x 1x a month

one Holds one strips the Wax

lmao

You must be ready going in Mate"  :-*

crack em fresh

you must be the testor :


----------

